# First Rabbit With A Slingshot.



## Thumper (Jun 8, 2012)

I nearly didn't go as it was blowing a gale with torrential rain to boot but the thought of working for the next three nights was enough to get me out for the last hour of daylight.
As I approached the hedge, rabbits disappeared in different gaps and after I had sat for half an hour, they all came out of the same gap, about 12 yds away- too far for me. To add insult to injury an old buck appeared 5 yds away but to my wrong side for a shot. As I inched around, I heard the all too familiar sound of rabbits thumping their back legs in alarm, as the others warned him of my presence. And that was that.
After moving to a line of trees I clean missed one (thank God) but could not understand why. I had been hitting small targets consistently in the garden, drawing close but past my eye. In a flash of insight I realised that the rim of the peak cap I used when hunting, was obstructing my draw and causing me to misjudge the shot. This was easily solved by turning the peak around a bit. By now it was nearly dark and being cold, wet and disappointed decided to call it a day.
As I walked back to the car I rounded one more hedge. Peering around it a rabbit was sat about 7yds away, offering a perfect head shot. At first I thought I'd missed it as it stayed still for a couple of seconds, then it staggered drunkenly before running around in a 3ft circle and collapsing on its back. I could hardly believe it. After so many fruitless hunting trips with the slingshot I was considering going back to the air rifle, but everything came good in the eleventh hour and I was delighted.
My daughter was woken from her sleep on return to take the photos (bless her) and the rabbit is destined for a stir fry with onion, green peppers, peas and rice.

Game type-Rabbit
Slingshot used-natural ash fork.
Bands used-single theraband gold (30mm tapering to 25mm) and 8.5 inches long.(I realize that single bands are considered light for Rabbits but I draw to 34 inches and restrict the range to 7 yds max.
Using 10mm lead balls I am confident that head and neck shots will kill at this range.
Location-Cornwall uk.
.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Great shot; that's a normal set for me, just yesterday I took a Rabbit with 9.5 steel, over 50feet away (head shot). Last week, a hundred foot spine shot. Keep at it, catapult hunting's a lot more fun than air-rifles (for me)


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice account ... I really enjoyed reading it. Good restraint on your part to keep within your range. And good shot at the end. Enjoy that rabbit ... it will taste even better having gotten it that way.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Yummy! Good shooting


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Nice rabbit. Nice story.


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

Congratulations!!! can't wait til i get my first rabbit


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good going Man!


----------



## crag666 (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice shooting, enjoy the rabbit


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm going to have to take my slingshot next time I'm at cornwall I go to cornwall for a holiday every year or so, great kill! 
Cheers, tom


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice! Post pics with it cooked and plated! Good shot!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Good shooting Thumper! That stir fry sounds great!_


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good read and a good shot. 
Philly


----------



## Thumper (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you all for the encouraging comments.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

great shot congratulations


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Well done. I have yet to look for any game with my sling. I am not confident enough in my shooting yet.


----------

